# which Stihl trimmer for grass and brush clearing?



## rigging138 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi all,

The wife and I just purchased our first home, it was a rental for a while so the yard maintenance has been deferred for quite some time.

I am going to be purchasing a Stihl kombi head with a line trimmer and hedge trimmer attachments. I have just shy of an acre that needs to be cleared, mostly tall grass with weeds and blackberries along the driveway.

What size trimmer head would you guys recommend? I am looking at the KM 91R, the KM 111R or the KM 131R. I want to make sure I have enough power to use the hedger trimmer to cut the blackberries back.

The only Attachments I see myself using are the line trimmer, brush cutter/blade attachment and the hedge trimmer.


thanks


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 9, 2017)

Honestly, the km90 will probably do what you are wanting. I don't have any firsthand experience the 90 but I own a km-130. It is really powerful but too powerful to do regular lawn maintainance. And the 130 is quite heavy to boot. If you have any doubt, you could get the 110 but I think you will find it overkill after you get the tall grass cleared. 

Having said that, which ever unit you get, I would replace the blade on the brush cutter attachment with this blade in this exact size: https://www.amazon.com/MaxPower-142...e=UTF8&qid=1504987446&sr=8-2&keywords=airecut

That blade will make more difference than the unit, in my opinion!


----------



## ttyR2 (Sep 9, 2017)

If you think you'll run the blower attachment, I'd get the 131. I'm totally happy with mine, and the 131 doesn't weigh much more than the smaller units...like maybe a pound.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 10, 2017)

So, I was wrong and I will admit it. According to Stihl's website, the KM91r and KM131R weigh the same. Click on a the specifications tab on the page it shows both of them weighing in at 9.7 pounds.

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/professional-kombisystem/km131r/

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/professional-kombisystem/km91r/


----------



## Highdesignfool (Sep 15, 2017)

I have the km-130 and like people say, it is a monster. The power is nice when you need it like when edging or using the pole saw, but I think if I were to do it now I would most likely buy the two stroke pro grade KM-94.
Just regular string trimming, the km130 is too much power and too much weight. I found a nice lightly used fs80r that I use for all my grass trimming. Look in to that KM94!


----------



## sawfun (Sep 15, 2017)

I like my fs 94r way better for grass trimming than my fs250r. The bigger machines are better suited for brush cutting.


----------

